# Who pulls their tool trailer with an f150?



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

For the past 10 years, I've been pulling my trailers with F250's. Have yet to hook onto anything I can't pull. (within common sense) Currently pulling a 7x14 cargo with superduty diesel. I'd like to trade trucks & am thinking about downgrading to an F150. I have zero experience with half tons. How disappointed am I going to be with the downgrade? 

I'm gonna sell my 18' trailer, which is the biggest thing I pull & buy a second 14'. Any experience on the subject would sure be appreciated.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

As long as you use a little common sense an F-150 will serve you well. I used an extended cab as my work truck for 10 years and it never let me down. 
I never tried to pull an 18 ft tool trailer with it, that would be a load, but I've got a 14 ft flatbed that I use to haul material (plywood, blocks, lumber) and it does the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

pinwheel said:


> For the past 10 years, I've been pulling my trailers with F250's. Have yet to hook onto anything I can't pull. (within common sense) Currently pulling a 7x14 cargo with superduty diesel. I'd like to trade trucks & am thinking about downgrading to an F150. I have zero experience with half tons. How disappointed am I going to be with the downgrade?
> 
> I'm gonna sell my 18' trailer, which is the biggest thing I pull & buy a second 14'. Any experience on the subject would sure be appreciated.


The thing missing from your post is the weight of what you are pulling.

I have an f150 and an f250 both with the same motor in them. But does that mean anything the f250 can pull safely the f150 can pull just because they have the same motor? No.

When it comes to pulling you have to think about -

Motor
Tranny
Towing Package
Tongue Weight
Being able to stop

Stopping safely is to me the 2nd biggest factor right behind how much can you pull.

And you have to think about this is the worst conditions - snow, ice, rain, not what you can do on a bright sunny day.

With all that said - we do tow the same trailers with either the f150 or the f250, but the f250 has a far larger margin of safety and a far less margin of wear and tear being put on it compared to the f150. But we still can tow with both. 

The wear and tear factor is far greater on the F150. We have no doubt prematurely added wear and tear to the f150.

What is the weight you are towing, this is the most important fact.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The f150 is a very good trailer tow truck. Ok it ain't got the capacity for payload like the F250 but they have upto a 11,300lb towing capacity, Trailer sway control, Intergrated brake controller which is interlinked with RSC and trailer sway, Tow & haul mode (this is not an overdrive mode but a system that changes shift points and gives you engine braking with the tap of brakes) 6 speed gearbox with great towing ratios, Engine has almost 400ft/lbs of TQ from a 5.4 gasser, The 6.2 Will have almost 500ft/lbs when released. 

They are a very competent tower and you def wouldn't be disappointed.

By the way all these specs are on the new 09/10 models. pre 09 models dont have these options.

Also remember the F150's are a lot more comfortable and easier to hande in tight spaces. I never take our SD even with the 16ft and 20ft trailers. The f150 does them with ease. 

Remember though you aint going to get deisel TQ from anything but the 6.2 so if you want to be able to tow a 11k trailer up a mountain at high speed then ya gonna need the 6.2. The Ecoboost will Also give you great flat TQ curve but all depends on what terrain you are manily driving.


----------



## Clydesdale (Oct 15, 2009)

I had an 06 F-150 and pulled a 16' trailer. Trailer weight average was about 3,000 lb with trailer. The F-150 has no problem pulling the trailer around town. The problem occured on the highway. At speeds over 55 mph the truck would constantly down shift then up shift. The surface area of the trailer created that much drag. I tried knocking off the overdrive and the engine would screem. (Bad millage!!!) I do enough highway driving I traded up to an F-250 and love that the trailer does not even feel like it is back there.:clap:


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Most tandem axle utility trailers have a maximum 7k weight limit. I think in most states when you exceed 10k you need a commercial license.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

I pull a 6x10 trailer with a 2000 f-150, 5.4 v8. It pulls great in town but shifts up and down a lot on the hi-way. It doesn't pull it as well as my old Toyota 4runner did.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> The thing missing from your post is the weight of what you are pulling.
> 
> I have an f150 and an f250 both with the same motor in them. But does that mean anything the f250 can pull safely the f150 can pull just because they have the same motor? No.
> 
> ...



Mike, well thought out questions, thanks for helping me brainstorm this. I honestly don't know what my tools weigh Best guess, between 2500-3000. The reason I guess this is the 6x12 I was hauling my tools in had a single 3500# axle & it was for sure overloaded. What's the weight of a 7x14? 1500# or so? That would put me around 4500#. Add to that another 2500# or so for flooring on those occasions I'm hauling materials to the job site in my trailer along with my tools. So, I'd say max load, including trailer weight, would be around 7-8000#.

My plan is to pull my trailer to the dealership & see if they won't let me hook onto it & pull it down the highway. I've got 25 years experience pulling heavy loads. I'll know within a very few miles if a half ton will be enough truck for me to feel safe in adverse conditions.

For some reason, I've got this feeling I either won't be trading, or I'll be trading for another f250. I was just hoping to get into something with better fuel mileage for a change.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> Mike, well thought out questions, thanks for helping me brainstorm this. I honestly don't know what my tools weigh Best guess, between 2500-3000. The reason I guess this is the 6x12 I was hauling my tools in had a single 3500# axle & it was for sure overloaded. What's the weight of a 7x14? 1500# or so? That would put me around 4500#. Add to that another 2500# or so for flooring on those occasions I'm hauling materials to the job site in my trailer along with my tools. So, I'd say max load, including trailer weight, would be around 7-8000#.
> 
> My plan is to pull my trailer to the dealership & see if they won't let me hook onto it & pull it down the highway. I've got 25 years experience pulling heavy loads. I'll know within a very few miles if a half ton will be enough truck for me to feel safe in adverse conditions.
> 
> For some reason, I've got this feeling I either won't be trading, or I'll be trading for another f250. I was just hoping to get into something with better fuel mileage for a change.


Your right on with the weight IMO.
I pull with a f150 and it's fine around town but on the interstate it is a pouch up and down shifting and soft swaying suspension. Before this I towed with a 1ton dually and couldn't tell the small enclosed was back there.
Cole


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i doubt the dealership will let you test tow it.. youd be better off to go home and get your trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I would try to go and rent an f-150 for the day, then take a nice trip on the freeway,backroads,hilly roads, etc. this way you can feel it out and it will only cost you about $100 or so!! 

beats droppin 30-40K and then trading it in a year later!:whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i think chevys have better towing capacitys then fords!!

i just sold my 06 f-150 crewcab lariat, sloppy handling with the 20s, maybe the newer ones are better?:shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

so you are trying to get better gas milage by down sizing to a 1/2 ton with a gas.
What do they get 18 maybe 14 or less towing?

I am not seeing any reason to down size. The 250 is perfect. Well maybe in a 2500 series!!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> so you are trying to get better gas milage by down sizing to a 1/2 ton with a gas.
> What do they get 18 maybe 14 or less towing?
> 
> I am not seeing any reason to down size. The 250 is perfect. Well maybe in a 2500 series!!



I run a lot of miles not hooked up to a trailer. I know I'm not going to better my mileage pulling my trailer.

With my diesel, I'm getting 14mpg empty & 10 pulling a trailer. Don't matter if it's my 18' trailer or my 12' trailer. Still 10mpg.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> I run a lot of miles not hooked up to a trailer. I know I'm not going to better my mileage pulling my trailer.
> 
> With my diesel, I'm getting 14mpg empty & 10 pulling a trailer. Don't matter if it's my 18' trailer or my 12' trailer. Still 10mpg.


 
Sounds like we use our trucks for similar amount of use. I looked at every half ton on the market and ended up with a Ford. Best tow capacity, Best safety features, Highest ranked, Proven engine and trans, Unmatched build quality and she looks dam good lol. To be honest a F250 is way more than you will need even for a 20ft trailer. my 7x14 has a GVWR of around 7000k lb and i have towed a 16 and a 20 on many occasions with our family F250 and the F150 and f150 is so much nicer to tow with. If i was towing 10k lb or more i would def consider a F250 but your in the 7000lb and less bracket which half tons have no issue with. Drive both and you will understand what im talking about. The f150 is smoother, quieter, More agile, more comfortable, easy to manover and gets great MPG. There was a reason it was voted 1/2 ton truck of the year in 2009 and more than likely 2010 also.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

pinwheel said:


> Mike, well thought out questions, thanks for helping me brainstorm this. I honestly don't know what my tools weigh Best guess, between 2500-3000. The reason I guess this is the 6x12 I was hauling my tools in had a single 3500# axle & it was for sure overloaded. What's the weight of a 7x14? 1500# or so? That would put me around 4500#. Add to that another 2500# or so for flooring on those occasions I'm hauling materials to the job site in my trailer along with my tools. So, I'd say max load, including trailer weight, would be around 7-8000#..


You're doing about the same as me. I think with an f150 you'll feel the same way I do, that you are using an F150 more toward it's upper limits towing like that.

5000-6000 lbs to me would be the sweet spot on an F150, over that you're putting a lot of stress on the tranny and brakes. 

Maybe it just depends on how much towing you are doing?

With your experience I think you will have it figured out pretty quickly with some real world experience that you are planning by testing it all out.

Good luck.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know about the ford but I used to drive a 1/2 ton dodge 4x4. I pulled a 7x16 trailer for 8 years with that truck. I had to put 2 leafs in the rear when I bought the bobcat though. The leaf spring work only cost $300.00. Do your regular matainance and you should be fine. Now I pull an 8.5 x 16 with a GMC 2500 van. Not the prettiest thing but its all mine:whistling. Looking for a truck but don't want any payments! Good luck!
Chad.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I used a 1/2 ton suburban for working out of many years ago. after adding a leaf to the springs, the sag under load was fixed. some loads such as a tractor on a flatbed require a little extra front (tongue) load so the added weight was to much for the 1500 but added spring capacity solved the problem. will your trailer be more front heavy b/c of the tools and open area for materials?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> You're doing about the same as me. I think with an f150 you'll feel the same way I do, that you are using an F150 more toward it's upper limits towing like that.
> 
> 5000-6000 lbs to me would be the sweet spot on an F150, over that you're putting a lot of stress on the tranny and brakes.
> 
> ...


 
I def wouldnt say a F150 is on it's upper limits at 7klbs. They are rated to tow around 11000+ lb's but if it was me i wouldnt do anymore than 10 with it. 

Brakes also are not that much of an issue as your ment to have trailer brakes anyway but even if you didnt the new F150's have brakes bigger than most F250's. I think they are around 13.8-14" rotors which in my eyes is OTT for a half ton but if you do tow something in the 10k + lb's region and you have no trailer brakes then the f150 is gonna stop that trailer easy. I have towed our 16ft with way way over it's GVRW which didnt have trailer brakes connected and i guess it was around the 9-10k lbs and my 09 stopped it with zero problem from about 55mph. With trailer brakes it would have been less work on my pads without doubt but the F250 has no better brakeing than a F150.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I def wouldnt say a F150 is on it's upper limits at 7klbs. They are rated to tow around 11000+ lb's but if it was me i wouldnt do anymore than 10 with it.
> 
> Brakes also are not that much of an issue as your ment to have trailer brakes anyway but even if you didnt the new F150's have brakes bigger than most F250's. I think they are around 13.8-14" rotors which in my eyes is OTT for a half ton but if you do tow something in the 10k + lb's region and you have no trailer brakes then the f150 is gonna stop that trailer easy. I have towed our 16ft with way way over it's GVRW which didnt have trailer brakes connected and i guess it was around the 9-10k lbs and my 09 stopped it with zero problem from about 55mph. With trailer brakes it would have been less work on my pads without doubt but the F250 has no better brakeing than a F150.


You have no problems with it feeling loose pulling in the 7000# range?

The brakes were one of the biggest issues I was having. It's not that hard getting a load moving, the real trouble is when ya gotta stop it.

My sister's got a newer 1/2 ton short bed with crew cab. Maybe I'll just hook up my trailer to her truck & give it a run down the road before I go shopping for a new truck.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

pinwheel said:


> The brakes were one of the biggest issues I was having. It's not that hard getting a load moving, the real trouble is when ya gotta stop it.


Exactly. Especially when you combine it with another element such as weather. :thumbsup:

I'm not interested in not having at least a 30% margin of safety and a 30% margin of keeping away from the limits of wear and tear.

Add in an employee to the mix as a driver too for good measure. :whistling

By the way - as for the new trucks stats, more power to you. I personally don't throw away money on new trucks for work, so all my posts are in regard to the abilities of used trucks. A truck is a tool like a saw, a depreciating asset, not an investment, but for some of us they become an extension of the owner's ego. Well, for some of us anyways. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The F150 has no problem with loads around 7k lbs. It does that with ease. The new half tons also have brakes bigger than current F250's as the new F250 aint out until 2011 so stopping is no issue. But if you are pulling loads this size then you should be more worried about a brake controller than the trucks brakes. Again we also have a F250 SD and have used both a lot and if i have a load below 10k lbs to tow i will take my own truck over the work F250 everyday of the week. 

I dont understand why more people dont buy new vehicles. For me they are far less to worry about, free serviceing and warrenty to cover any problems. They also get great MPG, insurance rates and can be gotten extremly cheap. My truck is a year old and it's selling for more than i paid for it new. Pick your times to buy and what to buy and you cant go wrong with new vehicles. Just as i wouldnt buy used tools i wouldnt ever buy a used vehicle. To me they are part of my buisness investment just like my tools are. In another 2 years i will own the truck and get another 10+ years out of it and know it's been serviced properly and looked after well.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BCConstruction said:


> My truck is a year old and it's selling for more than i paid for it new.


Roll the window down, the fumes are getting to you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Roll the window down, the fumes are getting to you.


 
Not quit Mike, My truck retails for over $52k and i got mine for $40k as i am friends with the guy who runs the Dealership. I had better price than X-plan. I wernt the only one either. I know guys who paid even less than i did and was able to trade their trucks in 2009 for more than they paid for them.

Check auto trader for your self if you like. 2009 F150 platinum 4x4 fully loaded with every option 12k miles.

Reason i know the value is i was going to trade it today for a 2010 Raptor but my wife wouldnt let me because she dont like the look of it.

Dam i well wanted that today


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Uh, huh.

Do you know what ACV stands for in the automotive industry?



> My truck is a year old and it's selling for more than i paid for it new.












I used to love selling trucks to guys like you. Easiest money ever made.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Uh, huh.
> 
> Do you know what ACV stands for in the automotive industry?
> 
> ...


 
They didnt make no money of me. Like i said the vehicle was way below invoice. They wouldnt even let a sales person help me as they was making hardly nothing from it. But i dont care if they made $20k of me. I could sell my truck today after 1 year for more than i bought it for.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You know, all this time, I've been wasting my time investing in real estate, stocks and bonds etc...

... when all I really needed to do was buy F150s, drive them for a year and sell them back to the dealership at a profit!

Damn it, all these wasted years!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> You know, all this time, I've been wasting my time investing in real estate, stocks and bonds etc...
> 
> ... when all I really needed to do was buy F150s, drive them for a year and sell them back to the dealership at a profit!
> 
> Damn it, all these wasted years!


Well like they say Mike a fool and his money are easily parted.

My best 3 mates work in investment banking and commodities and even they dont have anything to do with tradeing. They say it's a mugs game and the only people who ever make anything from it are them. They get 300k+ bonuses from people like you who gamble with their money. I dont gamble with my money and so far it has paid of for me. Plus i didnt say i was making money from My F150. I am basicly breaking even after a year.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You are a funny dude. Delusional, but funny none the less.

I'm selling everything on Monday and buying as many F150's as I can get my hands on. Look out world!!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> You are a funny dude. Delusional, but funny none the less.
> 
> I'm selling everything on Monday and buying as many F150's as I can get my hands on. Look out world!!!!


 
I dont see whats so funny about it Mike. I bought a truck for way less than invoice, went to trade it in today for a 2010 that was on special and was told they would give me the same as what i paid for my truck after a year. Dont see whats so funny about that. But what ever floats your boat. 

Your the only Delusional one here Mike. It seems that a lot of things people say on this forum couldnt happen because you say so. Im still waiting on your so called expert reply about DOT numbers for trailers in VA that travel intrastate. You also told me i didnt know what i was talking about back then!!! But you carry on. Just because you say you are right it dont mean you are. That i have already figured out after just a week of joining this forum.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BCConstruction said:


> I dont see whats so funny about it Mike. I bought a truck for way less than invoice, went to trade it in today for a 2010 that was on special and was told they would give me the same as what i paid for my truck after a year. Dont see whats so funny about that. But what ever floats your boat.


When you figure out what ACV is and how it works you'll be in on the joke.

Next time you go to trade in your _'investment' _ask them what it's worth CASH MONEY to sell to them, not trade in on anything. That's what your truck is worth. Tell them you don't want to trade it in and buy anything new or used, instead all you want to do is sell it to them. Have the used car manager come out and appraise your 'investment'. He will now give you a number which is call ACV. That is what your truck is worth. (warning **** when you do this be prepared for the shocker when you find out your magic truck has lost value, I know this will be a shock to your system, because you are immune to all the regular things in life that the rest of aren't like trucks depreciating, DOT regulations, insurance, codes..etc...)

But now you will have found out what it's worth, you now have the amount the dealership will write you a check for it and nothing more, not whatever *allowance* they will give you against what you are buying. 

Like I said, I loved seeing guys like you come on the floor. A fool and his money was always quickly parted.

What the hell do I know? I only worked in that industry for 5 years, from sales up into finance. Hell you've probably bought at least 5 new cars in your lifetime, you're an expert. :thumbsup: 

Go back to your 'friend' at the dealership and tell him you want to sell your truck out-right and ask him what the ACV is. Then once you've learned your lesson you can come back and tell me all about it and how your truck you bought new is worth more then you paid for it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> When you figure out what ACV is and how it works you'll be in on the joke.
> 
> Next time you go to trade in your _'investment' _ask them what it's worth CASH MONEY. That's what your truck is worth.
> 
> ...


I know how much my trucks worth Mike. You would have to be stupid not to. They are selling used 09's lower spec than mine for more money than i paid for mine. They would be giving me over $8k back on the raptor. I would be getting the Raptor for around invoice but still not as great discount as i got on the platinum. They are selling on auto trader private sale for around the $38-$42k range depending on miles. They are offering me $40k on trade. Almost the exact same price i bought it for. My mate has been working for the same dealer for over 20 years so he knows a little more than you know about the buisness and being the head guy for 6 dealerships from chevy to ford he gets good deals. Plus ACV is what people are willing to pay. The truck has no depreciation because of the price i paid and i can get the truck again for same price. so ACV is not a factor for me. KBB says my truck would trade for $30k but they are tradeing for much more. They will still make money on my truck. ACV is as much bull**** as the finance guy telling me i need extended warrenty.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You my friend are just plain ignorant:



> I dont understand why more people dont buy new vehicles. My truck is a year old and it's selling for more than i paid for it new. Pick your times to buy and what to buy and you cant go wrong with new vehicles.


 


> I know how much my trucks worth Mike. You would have to be stupid not to. They are selling used 09's lower spec than mine for more money than i paid for mine. They would be giving me over $8k back on the raptor. I would be getting the Raptor for around invoice but still not as great discount as i got on the platinum. They are selling on auto trader private sale for around the $38-$42k range depending on miles. They are offering me $40k on trade. Almost the exact same price i bought it for. My mate has been working for the same dealer for over 20 years so he knows a little more than you know about the buisness and being the head guy for 6 dealerships from chevy to ford he gets good deals. Plus ACV is what people are willing to pay. The truck has no depreciation because of the price i paid and i can get the truck again for same price. so ACV is not a factor for me. KBB says my truck would trade for $30k but they are tradeing for much more. They will still make money on my truck. ACV is as much bull**** as the finance guy telling me i need extended warrenty.


You really should stop before you just make yourself sound like a total idiot.

"Your 'mate' can buy new vehicles from the manufacturers for better deals then anybody else." :laughing:

I'm sure he would be over-joyed to back that up, which would put him and the manufacturers in direct criminal violation with their franchise agreements. But what difference would that make. 

I got news for you, every dealership pays the exact same price as every other dealership, that's how it works, it's called a franchise agreement. Telling starry eyed idiots in the showroom that "My 'mate', gets a special price on these that nobody else can get" is called telling you what you want to hear.

"ACV is as much bull**** as the finance guy telling me i need extended warrenty."

You don't even have the first clue what you are talking about. ACV is the exact opposite of what you are horribly stumbling to try to say. 

It's the pure value of a vehicle minus all the hocus pocus.

oh, what's the use... 

You are truly the dumbest person who knows it all I have ever ran across. 

We will add making money on new magic trucks that appreciate instead of depreciate into your list of magic abilities, right next to your magic skills with insurance, codes and DOT regulations.

*Anyways Pinwheel - I hope you got enough information before this thread went all to hell with David Copperfield the magic Handyman. :no:*


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> You my friend are just plain ignorant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mike you do realize ACV means actual cash value lol! You my friend are a complete tool. I guess it means something else in your world. 

*Definition of ACV:* What it will cost to replace an item at the time of loss after subtracting depreciation.


Like i said. I have no depreciation because i got the truck cheap. Trucks don't depreciate from the price paid. They depreciate from MSRP. Which as you know is a bull**** figure. If i paid $1 for my truck it also has no depreciation from priced paid. Understand. No hocus pocus here Mike just a friend doing a friend a deal. 

I also didn't say my friend can get better prices than other dealers. He gets me invoice or better. I get almost A-plan pricing but better than X-plan. 

So stop coming out with your bull**** like you always do as you again have made your self look like an idiot like you did when you tried to tell me my trailer needs a US dot number but DOT say it don't lol. 

But again you carry on.


Here you go. Just like i had to do on the DOT thread before you crawled back into your hole. All lower spec than mine.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ission=&max_price=&cardist=532&standard=false

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ission=&max_price=&cardist=125&standard=false

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ission=&max_price=&cardist=157&standard=false


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

You guys might as well whip -em out and just get this pissin match over.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

KBB is not the same as market value-what people are actually willing to pay. Plus, purchasers are less likely to buy something used unless a significant savings can be had to offset the perks they aren't getting such as 0% interest, which the original purchaser may have received.

Is this like your truck http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...457QQitemZ120503907415QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks sold for $32k


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> KBB is not the same as market value-what people are actually willing to pay. Plus, purchasers are less likely to buy something used unless a significant savings can be had to offset the perks they aren't getting such as 0% interest, which the original purchaser may have received.
> 
> Is this like your truck http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...457QQitemZ120503907415QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks sold for $32k


 
Your right KBB is no where near the correct priceing for my type of vehicle in current market. Selling for way more. 

That link you posted is of an FX4 i think it's 4 below my truck in the range. Still a very nice truck but not a platinum. If i remember correctly it goes fx4, lariat, King ranch, HD then platinum.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> WTF is going on here?


Wondered the same thing. Glad I got some good first hand experience input in the first part of the thread, cause I sure didn't in the second part.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

To be honest with ya Mike, the bickering between the 2 of ya really didn't bother me too bad. But your last post, to be honest with ya, really pisses me off. I know more than one person with Downs Syndrome & they're the some of the greatest people I've ever met in my life. We could all learn a lot from them in how to deal with people.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is the more politically correct version for you then :


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> WTF is going on here?


You tell me Warner! Mike seems to have Issues with stuff i say not being true. Had the same issue with him in this post http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/question-about-insurance-truck-69351/index4/ with my insurance and also my trailer needing a US dot number. He was wrong on both and he also is clearly wrong on this but he just wont have it.

He just don't like me :thumbsup:

But i ignore most of his idiotic post replies even though i my self have a down syndrome brother. It ain't worth dropping to his level. He thinks he knows more than everyone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Here is the more politically correct version for you then :


 
I think that jpeg is 100% you Mike. I am still waiting on your reply about my insurance not being correct even though allstate say it is and im still waiting on your reply about my trailer and the US dot number you say i need. You still have yet to show me one link to my truck not being worth what it's worth. You fail miserably Mike and your the only one who looks like a tool here.


----------



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

See if anybody would give you 40k for your used 1/2 ton......nope they wouldnt....so, its not worth that, and why you pay that kind of money for a damn half ton is rediculous, but whatever. You could have bought a nice 6.4 for that money and it will keep some resale value in a few years unlike your 150, and it can tow whatever you want.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Here is the more politically correct version for you then :



Don't mind that one at all Mike, thanks for taking the other one down. It's not about political correctness for me, it's about real people I know, respect & admire & I'm not going to ever apologize to anyone for sticking up for them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Joedog said:


> See if anybody would give you 40k for your used 1/2 ton......nope they wouldnt....so, its not worth that, and why you pay that kind of money for a damn half ton is rediculous, but whatever. You could have bought a nice 6.4 for that money and it will keep some resale value in a few years unlike your 150, and it can tow whatever you want.


 No they wouldnt get it for $40k They would get it for $42k as i Wouldnt sell it for any less than they currently go for. Plus why would i want a 6.4? i dont tow anymore than 7k lb's and if i do then i use our F250 SD.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

BCC, 
The only reason your buddy can give you so much for your truck is that he will be charging you that much more for the new one!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

bconley said:


> BCC,
> The only reason your buddy can give you so much for your truck is that he will be charging you that much more for the new one!


 
Again they sell them used for $42k they were going to give me $40k (was still happy with that because the raptor was a great deal). They are selling im my area for similer spec for that price. They are a sort after truck because they only made the tri sand metallic for 1 year and not many were sold and they are no longer made. Truck is also like new with low miles. If i would have paid $52k for it and lost $10-12k from depreciation then yes i would have lost a dam lot of money like any new car does in the first year but i only paid $40 for the truck. rebates back when i bought the truck were the best they had ever been and with almost a-plan priceing i got the truck for a great price. What is also heling them hold there value is 2010 have a 3-4 month wait for new builds. Many people dont want to wait that long so get what they can. Plus i also have $2k worth of alarm, spray in bed liner and high end audio upgrade. This also helps towards resale.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Like I said:



> By the way - as for the new trucks stats, more power to you. I personally don't throw away money on new trucks for work, so all my posts are in regard to the abilities of used trucks. A truck is a tool like a saw, a depreciating asset, not an investment, but for some of us they become an extension of the owner's ego. Well, for some of us anyways.


And then you went on to school me on how new trucks are a great investment. 



> I dont understand why more people dont buy new vehicles. For me they are far less to worry about, free serviceing and warrenty to cover any problems. They also get great MPG, insurance rates and can be gotten extremly cheap. My truck is a year old and it's selling for more than i paid for it new. Pick your times to buy and what to buy and you cant go wrong with new vehicles. Just as i wouldnt buy used tools i wouldnt ever buy a used vehicle. To me they are part of my buisness investment just like my tools are. In another 2 years i will own the truck and get another 10+ years out of it and know it's been serviced properly and looked after well.


Mine and just about anybody with 2 brain cells reasoning is vehicles depreicate in value, especially in the first 3 years. However, brain box here wants everyone to believe that new is the way to go... of course as it all evolves as it always does with him... my general outlook is being compared to his specific thesis based on some phantom 1 time event, but based on that buying NEW no matter what is the way to go. 



BCConstruction said:


> Again they sell them used for $42k they were going to give me $40k (was still happy with that because the raptor was a great deal). They are selling im my area for similer spec for that price. They are a sort after truck because they only made the tri sand metallic for 1 year and not many were sold and they are no longer made. Truck is also like new with low miles. If i would have paid $52k for it and lost $10-12k from depreciation then yes i would have lost a dam lot of money like any new car does in the first year but i only paid $40 for the truck. rebates back when i bought the truck were the best they had ever been and with almost a-plan priceing i got the truck for a great price. What is also heling them hold there value is 2010 have a 3-4 month wait for new builds. Many people dont want to wait that long so get what they can. Plus i also have $2k worth of alarm, spray in bed liner and high end audio upgrade. This also helps towards resale.


 
And you wonder why you catch so much sh*t? :no:

Tell us again how new vehicles make more financial sense for contractors. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Like I said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow man you don't give up do you. Tell you what. I will let you of for the last 3 times you have been wrong and wont try and make you look like anymore of a tool than you have already done for your self. Admit it man that you are wrong. You can carry on quoting all night long but it don't change the fact you are wrong. Your like a little kid. 

You carry on running your failing business and i will carry on running my successful business and driving around in my luxury work truck :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Like I said:


> A truck is a tool like a saw, a depreciating asset, not an investment, but for some of us they become an extension of the owner's ego. Well, for some of us anyways.


I'm sure your luxury 50K work truck makes a real successful statement sitting in the parking lot of your apartment.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Like I said:
> 
> I'm sure your luxury 50K work truck makes a real successful statement sitting in the parking lot of your apartment.


 
Well for one I dont have an apartment and yes driving my truck that I bought with the great money my buisness makes does make me feel successful. But i also take pride in the way my buisness come across and as i said a nice new truck and trailer gives great first impressions. Perhaps it may help you with all the jobs you price that you keep losing. I dont have that problem you see. :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All I know is that vehicles are the worst investment possible. 
If it has tits or tires, it is nothing but trouble.

I owned a 1/2 ton ford and 1/2 ton chevy, both 4x4. Pulled a 14' enclosed trailer with both. 
All I know, is they like tranny's, a lot.

Also, no new vehicle ever for me. I could not deal with the deprciation, 50% in the first 2 years?? Seriously??

I like buying 100K mile trucks, more to come.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Well for one I dont have an apartment and yes driving my truck that I bought with the great money my buisness makes does make me feel successful. But i also take pride in the way my buisness come across and as i said a nice new truck and trailer gives great first impressions. Perhaps it may help you with all the jobs you price that you keep losing. I dont have that problem you see. :thumbup:


 
be ready, uh-oh!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All I know is that vehicles are the worst investment possible.
> If it has tits or tires, it is nothing but trouble.
> 
> I owned a 1/2 ton ford and 1/2 ton chevy, both 4x4. Pulled a 14' enclosed trailer with both.
> ...


 
You could say the same about tools warner. I sold my complette set back in the UK. Everything had to go. I got far less for them than i had paid for them but then again they earn me money. I could buy used tools and im sure they will work just as well as new ones but like anything it's nice to have the new stuff if you can afford it.

You buy quality expensives tools because you can and im sure you dont care about resale price as they pay for them self. The truck to me is a tool and it will lose money like a tool because there's always something better next year around. But having my nice new truck gives me peace of mind.

My bro in law had a new tranny put in his year old expy at the cost of around $4k covered under warrenty. I want as much up time as possible from my vehicle and dont want unexpected costs down the road from being used hard, I get free serviceing every 3000 miles and my fuel costs have fallen by around 30% compaired to my last vehicle and has only been in the shop a couple of times.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to screw this up but, the tools I buy, get a minumum 85%+ new value, even when sold after 3 years of use.

I could sell all my tools and walk away with almost the same amount I spent on them, some are 2 years old.
That gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.

The only thing about vehicles that give me a warm fuzzy feeling, is the heated seats.


Thats a lot for a tranny, I could be back on the road by the end of the day for 1k.
The tranny shop told me the tranny's were not meant to pull that (it had a cooler, blah,blah, and well taken care of) I was not even close to the towing capacity.

1/2 ton trucks are great for hauling a bass boat or for soccer mom's but, anything more than that het yourself a 3/4 ton+!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> be ready, uh-oh!


:laughing:

No big deal. All handymen have overcompensation syndrome.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am going to screw this up but, the tools I buy, get a minumum 85%+ new value, even when sold after 3 years of use.
> 
> I could sell all my tools and walk away with almost the same amount I spent on them, some are 2 years old.
> That gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.
> ...


Sorry i should have said not includeing Festool lol. It would be nice if all tools held value like that. But what im saying is you dont buy the tool worrying about how much you are gonna be able to sell it for because they pay for them self.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No big deal. All handymen have overcompensation syndrome.
> 
> ...


----------

